# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat > [Question] View Bot Service For Mixer

## bornite

Recently I have seen many new streamers on Mixer that will have 60 or something followers and 100+ active viewers. I was wondering if there are any active view botting services for Mixer like there is Twitch

----------


## _PwnZ_

Yep, i just released a Mixer Booster service, check out:


In desc u got all info:shh:

----------

